# First ever lunge lesson - no reins, no stirrups :D



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

My first ever lunge lesson, no reins no stirrups. I’d like some opinions please, just generally. Half of the clip is of me on the lunge (I know he wouldn’t pick up the right canter lead on the right rein, he really struggles with it) and then I’ve taken back my stirrups and reins and did a little trot and canter. What do you guys think?

One thing I know I definitely need to work on is my feet pointing out wards, right?





 
My grandparents were talking through out the clip, and it sounded weird silent to me, so i put a little music over the top, in case anyone wants to turn off their volume


----------



## jcraig10 (Sep 14, 2012)

cantering with no reins and no stirrups :shock: ...you're my hero


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

NO FEET POINTED OUTWARDS!!!!!
Although even George Morris has written that some people's builds create a problem pointing the toes forward, you MUST point them as forward as possible. It will twist your legs, but you can train yourself to do so.
Your balance is compromised when your toes point out, and, when you ride with spurs and your toes are out, your will be hitting the horse with the spurs and not know it.
Otherwise, you will get a super seat JUST concentrating on it and not reining.


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Corporal said:


> NO FEET POINTED OUTWARDS!!!!!
> Although even George Morris has written that some people's builds create a problem pointing the toes forward, you MUST point them as forward as possible. It will twist your legs, but you can train yourself to do so.
> Your balance is compromised when your toes point out, and, when you ride with spurs and your toes are out, your will be hitting the horse with the spurs and not know it.
> Otherwise, you will get a super seat JUST concentrating on it and not reining.


I know I have a huge problem with my feet. It's actually something I've always a had a problem with, so maybe it could be my build. I wouldn't worry about my feet pointed outwards for spurs because I've never ridden in them, I'm more worried about.my position in general. Problem is I'm concentrating so I don't even notice I'm doing it and always forget to make it a habit. I'm gonna really try and sort that out in the near future


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

jcraig10 said:


> cantering with no reins and no stirrups :shock: ...you're my hero


Aww thank you  although personally I would have said trotting with no stirrups and reins is a little more impressive then cantering - which I kinda fail at :lol: plus marmite did all the work, he took care of me :')


----------



## xJumperx (Feb 19, 2012)

As for the standpoint on feet pointed outwards, I have the build issue. My toes naturally pointed outward. I had to literally force my bone structure to twist. What I did was tie twine from my stirrups to the girth. It forces your toes in. Ride like that for a while, and when you stand around, try to stand with your toes pointed slightly inward. Your ankles and knees will actually HURT, but it will fix the problem. It did for me! 

Writing this, and thinking of the people who say Equestrianism isn't a sport ... Football players don't CHANGE THEIR BONE STRUCTURE to play better, now do they!? :lol: :lol:


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

xJumperx said:


> Writing this, and thinking of the people who say Equestrianism isn't a sport ... Football players don't CHANGE THEIR BONE STRUCTURE to play better, now do they!? :lol: :lol:


For the people who say equestrianism isn't a sport, they have clearly never even sat on a horse and probably have never watched anybody ride either! Those people drive me craz-ier!:shock:


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

xJumperx said:


> As for the standpoint on feet pointed outwards, I have the build issue. My toes naturally pointed outward. I had to literally force my bone structure to twist. What I did was tie twine from my stirrups to the girth. It forces your toes in. Ride like that for a while, and when you stand around, try to stand with your toes pointed slightly inward. Your ankles and knees will actually HURT, but it will fix the problem. It did for me!
> 
> Writing this, and thinking of the people who say Equestrianism isn't a sport ... Football players don't CHANGE THEIR BONE STRUCTURE to play better, now do they!? :lol: :lol:


If I had my own horse, that's would actually be a great idea. Plus, my riding schools a bit on the cautious side - which is putting it lightly. Tying my feet to my stirrups would definitely not go down well with them.
I start to ignore people who say ridings not a sport. The only people's opinions I care about have all come and watched my lessons or have ridden themselves. They all understand how hard riding is, especially after watching me coming out of the ring sweating and bright red in the face.


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

You have a good seat, from the looks of it. There are minor flaws but you're doing great!

I just had to pop in and say though, that the gelding you're riding is ADORABLE!


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Endiku said:


> You have a good seat, from the looks of it. There are minor flaws but you're doing great!
> 
> I just had to pop in and say though, that the gelding you're riding is ADORABLE!


For some reason he is a huge favourite. Personally, I'm not a big fan. He's very half hearted, won't even think of doing something unless you've asked about a thousand times. But he is lovely on ground, real sweet


----------



## Becca93 (Jan 22, 2009)

Awesome job! Riding without reins AND stirrups is hard and you did a really good job.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Your leg swings.. it needs to stay still. Also you need to make sure that you ask for the canter appropriately.. not kicking him into it. Press into him into he canters, as his inside hind is off of the ground (so you can get the correct lead)

You seemed a bit ridgid especially when he actually trots at a working pace (instead of a little jog) but well done for your first lungeline lesson 

Remember even without reins you need to allow your arms to just, open and close.. not stay ridgid because that means your shoulders are ridgid which may mean your back is ridgid which means you won't be able to really MOVE with the horse.


----------



## Hannah2016 (Jun 7, 2013)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Also you need to make sure that you ask for the canter appropriately.. not kicking him into it. Press into him into he canters


I can understand how someone who doesn't ride him can think me kicking him was inappropriate, but the only reason he cantered at all was because my instructor had the whip going at his hind end. When I wasn't one the lunge at the end, that's the fastest I've ever gotton him, even my instructor was in a speechless shock. Either way, thank you for your input and I'll try and take it on board.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Hannah2016 said:


> I can understand how someone who doesn't ride him can think me kicking him was inappropriate, but the only reason he cantered at all was because my instructor had the whip going at his hind end. When I wasn't one the lunge at the end, that's the fastest I've ever gotton him, even my instructor was in a speechless shock. Either way, thank you for your input and I'll try and take it on board.


A horse will get dull if you just kick them as a default. You should always start each ride with the softest cue and them build up until they do as you ask. It was great your instructor was able to help you canter him with the whip.


----------

